# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Cách đấu nối Driver Step 5 pha Sanyo Denki

## ngocanhld2802

Em xin mạn phép các bác, em được tạo chủ đề mới hỏi cách kết nối cái drive của em, vì sợ loãng luồng của bác Nhatson.
 Rất tiếc là trên driver, các con IC đều không đọc được số
 Tối qua em đã kiểm tra và có được kết quả như sau :
H1 : em tạm đặt tên 3 giắc kết nối là giắc nguồn, giắc mô tơ và giắc điều khiển.
 Khi cấp nguồn vào thì em thấy điện áp trên giắc điều khiển như hình



 Kiểm tra trên main điều khiển thì thấy nó qua một con IC đảo : VHC04 

H2:


Nếu chỉ cắm nguồn và giắc kết nối động cơ, thì động cơ đã không thể xoay được.
Nhưng nếu cắm giắc điều khiển vào, thì động cơ lại về trạng thái bình thường như lúc chưa cấp nguồn.
 Nếu rút hai chân mức thấp (0v) ra thì động cơ lại khóa lại, cắm một trong hai chân vào, lại trở về như chưa cấp nguồn.
 Các bác giúp em xem bây giờ cần làm những gì để điều khiển nó?
 Nếu nó chạy theo kiểu cw và ccw thì phải chuyển đổi như thế nào?
 Mong các bác nhiệt tình giúp đỡ.
 Chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## nhatson

một mạch chuyển đổi

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Như vậy trong trường hợp cụ thể của em thì phải làm thế nào bác Nhatson

----------


## nhatson

nếu chạy ngỏ vào xung thì em nghĩ đả có chân tín hiệu GND, giờ anh nói mass, rối cấp bừa tín  hiệu vào là sẽ biết chân nào là chân clock hoặc cw/ccw

có khả năng là có 1 chân out> dùng báo lỗi , và 1 chân disable > motor ko hold vị trí nữa
b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cảm ơn bác Nhatson đã rất nhiệt tình, nhưng quả thật là em hơi u u mê mê. 
 Bác có thể chỉ rõ hơn cho em không? ví dụ là cái connect dưới đây, thì em sẽ thử thế nào?
 Bác có cái sơ đồ nguyên lý nào để đổi từ Pull/Drill => cw.. không, cho em xin một cái. Tối về em làm mạch để chuẩn bị test thử cho nó.
 Cảm ơn bác,

----------


## nhatson

sơ đồ em đã post ở trên rồi mà?

CW/CCW với step/dir em thấy ko quan trọng, kiểu dì thì cấp xung dúng chân motor cũng sẽ quay thôi ah
chỉ cần 1 nguồn tín hiệu là được, lấy mach3 cũng được ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ghoang

Gửi bác nhé: có cả PD -> CW/CCW và ngược lại

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

vừa làm em mini chắc cũng phải thêm con ic họ 74 để đổi xung rồi . của em đây.
đấu vào step 5 pha của vexta nó cứ cà nhăc cà nhắc chạy. ko bít sao lun 5 pha lạ quá hê hê

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ghoang

> vừa làm em mini chắc cũng phải thêm con ic họ 74 để đổi xung rồi . của em đây.
> đấu vào step 5 pha của vexta nó cứ cà nhăc cà nhắc chạy. ko bít sao lun 5 pha lạ quá hê hê


Bác sài motor stepsyn còn driver vexta mà cà nhắc chắc là đấu dây motor chưa đúng thôi

----------


## ít nói

> Bác sài motor stepsyn còn driver vexta mà cà nhắc chắc là đấu dây motor chưa đúng thôi


em xài driver hàn quốc như trên và motor stepsyn 5 pha cà nhắc lun

----------


## ghoang

> em xài driver hàn quốc như trên và motor stepsyn 5 pha cà nhắc lun


Cty mình không cho xem anh photobucket. Nhưng em đoán driver Hàn Quốc là autonics. Driver new pentagon và pentagon đấu dây khác nhau nên vì thế nó không chạy
Bác đấu như sau thử nếu chạy cho em xin ly café  :Smile: 
 Driver autonic  /   motor stepsyn
    Blue 	     ->      Orange
    Red	    ->       Black
   Orange    ->       Yellow
   Green 	    ->       Red
   Black	    ->       Blue

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> vừa làm em mini chắc cũng phải thêm con ic họ 74 để đổi xung rồi . của em đây.
> đấu vào step 5 pha của vexta nó cứ cà nhăc cà nhắc chạy. ko bít sao lun 5 pha lạ quá hê hê


  Không biết cái Driver của bác itnoi có opto bên trong không.
  Bác  thử đấu đầy đủ nguồn vào driver của bạn (bao gồm cả 5 và 24v) sau đó đo hộ mình điện áp của các chân cw+, cw-, ccw+,ccw-,holdoff+, hold off- với.
 Thanks

----------


## ít nói

> Cty mình không cho xem anh photobucket. Nhưng em đoán driver Hàn Quốc là autonics. Driver new pentagon và pentagon đấu dây khác nhau nên vì thế nó không chạy
> Bác đấu như sau thử nếu chạy cho em xin ly café 
>  Driver autonic  /   motor stepsyn
>     Blue 	     ->      Orange
>     Red	    ->       Black
>    Orange    ->       Yellow
>    Green 	    ->       Red
>    Black	    ->       Blue


Chuẩn autonics . pác à . để tí em lên cty thử đấu lại. Pác chuẩn bị vại để hứng coffe đi ạ

----------


## ít nói

> Chuẩn autonics . pác à . để tí em lên cty thử đấu lại. Pác chuẩn bị vại để hứng coffe đi ạ


hi vẫn cà gựt te tua.

----------


## anhxco

xin phép bác chủ cho e ké tí, co con driver mà tích hợp luôn trên motor, tìm datasheet chip cũng không ra, nhờ các bác ai đã gặp qua cho e xin cái sơ đồ chân với ạ:




Thanks
BR

----------


## ghoang

> hi vẫn cà gựt te tua.


Tối về em kiểm tra lại rồi báo bác sau, hụt mất ly cafe buôi trưa rồi  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Không biết cái Driver của bác itnoi có opto bên trong không.
>   Bác  thử đấu đầy đủ nguồn vào driver của bạn (bao gồm cả 5 và 24v) sau đó đo hộ mình điện áp của các chân cw+, cw-, ccw+,ccw-,holdoff+, hold off- với.
>  Thanks


hihi ko bít cấp gnd cho 5v ở đâu vỏ lun hả pác

----------


## hadenki

Motor của Step Syn hình như hợp với áp cao nên có thể đưa vào Driver 24V nó bị cà giựt
Trước mình có dùng con KR series loại 110VAC & 5 phase Step Syn trên driver có switch chuyển HV & LV. Chuyển switch qua HV chạy rất ngon, moment cực mạnh

----------


## ít nói

> Motor của Step Syn hình như hợp với áp cao nên có thể đưa vào Driver 24V nó bị cà giựt
> Trước mình có dùng con KR series loại 110VAC & 5 phase Step Syn trên driver có switch chuyển HV & LV. Chuyển switch qua HV chạy rất ngon, moment cực mạnh


vậy khả năng cao là em lại phải tìm loại motor hãng khác à. chài ơi chết mất

----------


## hadenki

> xin phép bác chủ cho e ké tí, co con driver mà tích hợp luôn trên motor, tìm datasheet chip cũng không ra, nhờ các bác ai đã gặp qua cho e xin cái sơ đồ chân với ạ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> BR


Cái motor có driver loại này thường do 1 hãng khác nó làm driver cho 1 mục đích riêng biệt còn motor thì dùng của Shinano Kenshi
Anh gửi hình chi tiết của driver hy vọng em giúp được
Như em có mấy con của hãng Muscle thì nó dùng motor của Japan Servo còn driver nó làm có 3 loại
1. Dùng xung ngoài
2. Dùng analog
3. Dùng PC control

----------


## nhatson

to cụ chủ thear, drive autonic opto là 2 con pc400 đấy ah
đặc trưng là nó gần với conector, đặc biệt là ngõ vào cách xa các linh kiện còn lại để phát huy việc cách ly

http://www.sharpsme.com/download/pc400-epdf

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thế là mất đi một tia hy vọng..... :Frown:

----------


## nhatson

> Thế là mất đi một tia hy vọng.....


về opto> cụ sẽ ko đo được điện áp vì nó ko nói vào đâu cả, bản chất nó là 1 con diode phát quag , tín hiệu sẽ truyền đi bằng ánh sáng
của cụ ko có cách ly, nên mới có điện áp, cụ đã tìm được chân GND, giờ là dùng mach3 phát xung, dí chân pls vào  các chân còn lại là xong

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ghoang

> hi vẫn cà gựt te tua.


Em xem lại đấu như thế là đúng rồi ah. Lúc trước em xai driver này với motor size 60 103H7853 chay tốt. đa số mấy con stepsyn size 60 tháo ra từ máy in nên toàn chạy áp 24V không ah. mà nó giật nhưng cấp xung nó có quay đủ bước không bác?

----------


## ít nói

> Em xem lại đấu như thế là đúng rồi ah. Lúc trước em xai driver này với motor size 60 103H7853 chay tốt. đa số mấy con stepsyn size 60 tháo ra từ máy in nên toàn chạy áp 24V không ah. mà nó giật nhưng cấp xung nó có quay đủ bước không bác?


cấp xung ko đc vì nó hình như ko nhận step  dir . chỉ có cw và ccw . chắc phải làm thêm mạch ngoài 
em xài con kr-5mc

----------


## ghoang

Con này chạy PD bình thuờng mà bác. bác gat cái SW qua 1CLK là OK. hàng bác ngon đó, không xài được chuyển nhượng cho em  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Con của bác ít nói chắc hợp với động cơ của em. Hay là....  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> cấp xung ko đc vì nó hình như ko nhận step  dir . chỉ có cw và ccw . chắc phải làm thêm mạch ngoài 
> em xài con kr-5mc


to it noi
chuyển swith sang 1pluse chay step dir okies mà ?
http://www.autonics.com/upload/data/...-14-0001H).pdf

----------


## ngocanhld2802

To bác Nhatson,
 Em đã thử cấp xung ( chân pul của mạch mach3) vào chân số 1 (từ phải sang trái 4 chân 5v của giắc kết nối), mô tơ quay thuận, cấp vào chân số 2 thì mô tơ quay ngược. Còn chân dir thì vô tác dụng, như vậy là nó chạy cw/ccw rồi đúng không bác.

----------


## nhatson

> To bác Nhatson,
>  Em đã thử cấp xung ( chân pul của mạch mach3) vào chân số 1 (từ phải sang trái 4 chân 5v của giắc kết nối), mô tơ quay thuận, cấp vào chân số 2 thì mô tơ quay ngược. Còn chân dir thì vô tác dụng, như vậy là nó chạy cw/ccw rồi đúng không bác.


thế thì ngon lành roài, anh xài mach3 thì làm thêm mạch đổi xung có post mấy topic trước là okies,

em nghĩ dùng luôn nguồn 5V của board, kỹ lưỡng thì thêm opto vào, ko dùng tốc độ cao thì dùng pc817 cũng okies

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> thế thì ngon lành roài, anh xài mach3 thì làm thêm mạch đổi xung có post mấy topic trước là okies,
> 
> em nghĩ dùng luôn nguồn 5V của board, kỹ lưỡng thì thêm opto vào, ko dùng tốc độ cao thì dùng pc817 cũng okies
> 
> b.r


 May quá, bác đang ở trên diễn đàn
 Bác cho em hỏi vậy còn bốn chân con lại là... thừa sao hả bác (hỏi hơi ngớ ngẩn tý ạ)
 Hơn thế nữa là bây giờ là sao để cài đặt stes per ? Mong các bác chỉ giáo tiếp ạ

----------


## nhatson

thông thường mình cũng dùng 2 tín hiêu step/dir thôi ah, cũng ko có mấy thiết bị dùng enable, 1 chân nữa em nghĩ là chân FLT out, chân này có thể dùng để ESTOP nếu drive báo lỗi

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Lại phiền bác thêm chút nữa,
 Bây giờ mình làm sao để tính thông số cho steps per ạ?
 Em cài thử steps per =1000 bấm móng tay nó chạy đc 1 vòng, nhưng là cài mò. có cái gì để dựa vào đó tính toán không bác nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

gắn vào vít me, dùng đồng hồ so dễ tính hơn ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Con máy này nó chạy dây đai, bác cho em hỏi chạy dây đai tính toán có khác gì so với trục vít không bác?

----------


## nhatson

dây đai thì tĩ số truyền mình ko bít chính xác bao nhiêu, vít me thì mình biết 1 vòng quay bao nhiêu, mình cấp xung vào dùng đồng ho so check xem di chuyển bao nhiêu >> tính được góc quay

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> to it noi
> chuyển swith sang 1pluse chay step dir okies mà ?
> http://www.autonics.com/upload/data/...-14-0001H).pdf


Em xaid bob planet. Cấp 5v tớ cw+ và ccw+ step cw- và dir ccw- liệu đúng ko vì ko thấy quay. Chuyển sang 2 plus thì quay 1 chiều ko ngược đc

----------


## ít nói

> Con này chạy PD bình thuờng mà bác. bác gat cái SW qua 1CLK là OK. hàng bác ngon đó, không xài được chuyển nhượng cho em


Em chán oig thôi pác qua múc em 3 chú đi . cả 2 con motor lun. Hài em để rẻ cho xài rắc rối quá cơ. Về 2 pha cho lành zê zê

----------


## nhatson

> Em xaid bob planet. Cấp 5v tớ cw+ và ccw+ step cw- và dir ccw- liệu đúng ko vì ko thấy quay. Chuyển sang 2 plus thì quay 1 chiều ko ngược đc


1. bác thử đổi tí hiệu active high / active low
2. bác thử đổi tín hiệu step vào CCW-/ DIR vào CW

b.r

----------


## ít nói

Em chán rồi  mai test mà ko đc về 2 phase thôi . cụ xem con này dễ lái ko http://www.yjbnb.com/ez/mall.php?cat...ry=view&no=203

----------


## nhatson

> Em chán rồi  mai test mà ko đc về 2 phase thôi . cụ xem con này dễ lái ko http://www.yjbnb.com/ez/mall.php?cat...ry=view&no=203


theo tài liệu thì con 5 phase của bác rất bthuong

cái ezistep kia chạy unipolar > phải kiếm motor 2 phase 6 dây

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> theo tài liệu thì con 5 phase của bác rất bthuong
> 
> cái ezistep kia chạy unipolar > phải kiếm motor 2 phase 6 dây
> 
> b.r


Hi lại quái đản . hê hê tại em vội. Với cả hóng quá nên nản. Mai em ngâm típ

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Em chán oig thôi pác qua múc em 3 chú đi . cả 2 con motor lun. Hài em để rẻ cho xài rắc rối quá cơ. Về 2 pha cho lành zê zê


 Bác chán đi  :Big Grin:  bán rẻ cho em một con để em nghiên cứu...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Bác chán đi  bán rẻ cho em một con để em nghiên cứu...


hí hí cụ nhấc lun 3 bộ đi .em để rẻ cho. chạy ngon với step dir rồi nhưng moto giật như bị động kinh. chắc còn cái mớ 5 dây chưa chuẩn hị hi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em thì chỉ có ý định nghiên cứu cho biết, mà nếu nó rẻ thật rẻ thì bác cứ pm cho em phát, thôi thì cũng chẳng mất gì ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

> hí hí cụ nhấc lun 3 bộ đi .em để rẻ cho. chạy ngon với step dir rồi nhưng moto giật như bị động kinh. chắc còn cái mớ 5 dây chưa chuẩn hị hi


cụ chịu khó thử 1 chút nữa
còn chán, muốn bán thì cứ mở theard, em sẽ ủng hộ 1 con, mỗi người 1 tay, vài nốt nhạc là lại gỡ vốn thử sức tiếp

----------


## ít nói

Đã chạy bt . nhưng kéo lên 2000mm/p là ko quay đc cái này chắc do motor

----------

nhatson

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Thế là mình hết cơ hội nghiên cứu rồi ah  :Big Grin: 
 Không còn bán rẻ nữa rồi bác ít nói nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Thế là mình hết cơ hội nghiên cứu rồi ah 
>  Không còn bán rẻ nữa rồi bác ít nói nhỉ


cụ lấy đi . em để 2 motor giá 200k .
3 driver giá 420k 1 con. 
vừa bán bộ kít cnc rồi giờ chả có gì chơi . chán đi kếm 3 phase ngâm vậy.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cụ lấy đi . em để 2 motor giá 200k .
> 3 driver giá 420k 1 con. 
> vừa bán bộ kít cnc rồi giờ chả có gì chơi . chán đi kếm 3 phase ngâm vậy.


 Thôi bác cứ để em một triệu 2 tất. coi như cho em mượn nghiên cứu, lúc nào bác hứng chí  lấy lại em trả  :Big Grin:  , mà lỡ em bán rồi thì thôi.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Thôi bác cứ để em một triệu 2 tất. coi như cho em mượn nghiên cứu, lúc nào bác hứng chí  lấy lại em trả  , mà lỡ em bán rồi thì thôi.


ko cụ ạ củ tư thì mời cụ . hô hô

----------


## ghoang

> Đã chạy bt . nhưng kéo lên 2000mm/p là ko quay đc cái này chắc do motor


Muốn chạy ngon chắc phải mở ra đấu lại dây bên trong motor. Autonics và Vexta driver cùng là new pentagon còn stepsyn thì là pentagon, em so sánh excitation của 2 loại driver này thấy khác nhau, có lẽ vì thế nó chạy được nhưng không ngon.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> ko cụ ạ củ tư thì mời cụ . hô hô


 Heeeeee, củ tư là không đòi lại đâu nhé...  :Big Grin:   ok coi như xong, 
 Mờ làm thế nào để tớ nhận đc hàng nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ít nói

> Heeeeee, củ tư là không đòi lại đâu nhé...   ok coi như xong, 
>  Mờ làm thế nào để tớ nhận đc hàng nhỉ


em đoán cụ này có âm mưu hoặc biết cái gì đó ko chỉ cho em. hừm

----------


## nhatson

> em đoán cụ này có âm mưu hoặc biết cái gì đó ko chỉ cho em. hừm


hehe, cụ đa nghi quá, cụ ấy có mấy con autonic chẳng hạn hehe

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> hehe, cụ đa nghi quá, cụ ấy có mấy con autonic chẳng hạn hehe


em cũng nghĩ thế . thôi em lên 3pha . mà em tìm motor 3 pha mãi cả chợ sao ko thấy nhỉ

----------


## ít nói

> Muốn chạy ngon chắc phải mở ra đấu lại dây bên trong motor. Autonics và Vexta driver cùng là new pentagon còn stepsyn thì là pentagon, em so sánh excitation của 2 loại driver này thấy khác nhau, có lẽ vì thế nó chạy được nhưng không ngon.


khoản này thì em chịu òi . em thấy có đứa nó xài con đó với motor zin êm lắm mà con stepsyn em cắm vô nó nhảy mua giật giật.

----------


## ghoang

> khoản này thì em chịu òi . em thấy có đứa nó xài con đó với motor zin êm lắm mà con stepsyn em cắm vô nó nhảy mua giật giật.


thế thì tìm đúng motor cho nó lành, bác tìm được mấy con PK của Vexta chay chắc ngon  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> thế thì tìm đúng motor cho nó lành, bác tìm được mấy con PK của Vexta chay chắc ngon


em sang nhượng cho cụ ngọc anh rồi .

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em mua về ngâm cứu mà, xem có gì hay không, chẳng may gặp được ông khách nào cần thế nào chả kiếm được mớ..... heeeeee

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> hehe, cụ đa nghi quá, cụ ấy có mấy con autonic chẳng hạn hehe


 Bác Nhatson có nghiên cứu không, em chuyển nhượng cho bác một con nhé (miễn phí)

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Nhatson có nghiên cứu không, em chuyển nhượng cho bác một con nhé (miễn phí)


thế thì cho em mượn 1 con, nghiên cứu xong mà ko làm hư hỏng em lại hoàn cho chủ nhân của nó ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> thế thì cho em mượn 1 con, nghiên cứu xong mà ko làm hư hỏng em lại hoàn cho chủ nhân của nó ah 
> 
> b.r


 Ok bác. Không phải mượn nhé, bác cứ phá phách đi. để chiều có người thì em bảo qua chỗ bác ít nói lấy, sáng mai chuyển cho bác.  :Big Grin: 
 Bác nhắn em cái địa chỉ nhé.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Vậy là cuối cùng cũng tìm ra cách chạy cho nó, còn đây là nguyên lý em vẽ lại mạch chuyển đổi PUL/DIR sang CW.CCW
  @nhatson : Em thay con 7406 bằng 7404, không biết nó có khác gì nhau bác nhỉ. Mà em thấy không có con 7404 vẫn được mà sao lại phải thêm con đảo này bác nhỉ

----------


## nhatson

7406 có ngỏ ra open coltector, > phải dùng điện trở treo > dùng khi cần thây đổi mức điện áp ah

b.r

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em đã vẽ xong mạch, mô phỏng trên kit thực tế và đã chạy ngon với bộ chuyển đổi Step/dir sang cw/ccw ( PUL/DIR CONVETR TO CW/CCW)  Đang tiến hành làm luôn 50 chiếc. Nay đưa bản vẽ lên nếu bác nào cần chuyển đổi đỡ mất công vẽ lại.
 Hoặc giả ai lười thì bảo em. em làm rồi bán rẻ như cho... heeeee
 Bản vẽ được vẽ bằng phần mềm proteus 7.10
  Các bác dowload file ở đây : http://www.fshare.vn/file/D8RLEEB5C8/

----------

anhxco, ít nói, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Em đã vẽ xong mạch, mô phỏng trên kit thực tế và đã chạy ngon với bộ chuyển đổi Step/dir sang cw/ccw ( PUL/DIR CONVETR TO CW/CCW)  Đang tiến hành làm luôn 50 chiếc. Nay đưa bản vẽ lên nếu bác nào cần chuyển đổi đỡ mất công vẽ lại.
>  Hoặc giả ai lười thì bảo em. em làm rồi bán rẻ như cho... heeeee
>  Bản vẽ được vẽ bằng phần mềm proteus 7.10
>   Các bác dowload file ở đây : http://www.fshare.vn/file/D8RLEEB5C8/


mất công 1 lần bác mần luôn mấy board, phân phối cho ae cần đi ạ

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> mất công 1 lần bác mần luôn mấy board, phân phối cho ae cần đi ạ


 Em bảo em làm luôn 50 chiếc mà.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Em bảo em làm luôn 50 chiếc mà.....


uhm, mắt mủi em lại tèm nhèm,sorry bác, cho luôn giá để ae ai cần còn cb đặt hàng, hihi

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> Em bảo em làm luôn 50 chiếc mà.....


Có ic dán ko cụ nhìn nó nhí đẹp mắt .

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> uhm, mắt mủi em lại tèm nhèm,sorry bác, cho luôn giá để ae ai cần còn cb đặt hàng, hihi


 Để em làm xong mạch thật, chạy được kỹ càng, sau đó tính tiền vật liệu và một tý tỵ tỳ ty công xá => giá thành.
 Vụ này làm không mang tính lợi nhuận, chỉ mang tính chất chia sẻ thôi ah.

----------

anhxco

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Có ic dán ko cụ nhìn nó nhí đẹp mắt .


 Ic dán em không thiếu, nhưng mạch này em lại muốn dùng IC cắm. Nó có cảm giác ổn định hơn ah.

----------


## anhxco

> Ic dán em không thiếu, nhưng mạch này em lại muốn dùng IC cắm. Nó có cảm giác ổn định hơn ah.


hàn luôn mấy cái đế, hư hỏng gở thây cho nhanh bác.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

nếu được cụ nên đi mass , ko nên phủ mass, em thấy mass thành 1 loop , môi trường noise tí là mệt mỏi với cái board ngay ah
em cũng vote cho ic dán ah

b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> nếu được cụ nên đi mass , ko nên phủ mass, em thấy mass thành 1 loop , môi trường noise tí là mệt mỏi với cái board ngay ah
> em cũng vote cho ic dán ah
> 
> b.r


gửi bác Nhatson, hình như 2 lần rồi bác có nhắc đến gound loop, bác có thể nói rõ hơn vấn đề này đc không, cứ lấy board của bác Ngocanh làm ví dụ cho cụ thể ạ.

Thank bác!

----------


## anhxco

> Em đã vẽ xong mạch, mô phỏng trên kit thực tế và đã chạy ngon với bộ chuyển đổi Step/dir sang cw/ccw ( PUL/DIR CONVETR TO CW/CCW)  Đang tiến hành làm luôn 50 chiếc. Nay đưa bản vẽ lên nếu bác nào cần chuyển đổi đỡ mất công vẽ lại.
>  Hoặc giả ai lười thì bảo em. em làm rồi bán rẻ như cho... heeeee
>  Bản vẽ được vẽ bằng phần mềm proteus 7.10
>   Các bác dowload file ở đây : http://www.fshare.vn/file/D8RLEEB5C8/


mấy con tụ và trở dán không biết cụ dùng zise bao nhiêu, thấy đi luôn 2 trace dưới, hơi nguy hiểm, em sợ hàn không tốt bị dính đấy ạ.

----------


## nhatson

đám electron thoát ra từ chần ic, nó sẽ ko biết nên đi đường nào, quẹo trái hay quẹo phải?
dòng lớn sẽ có vấn đề ngay ah

2 trường phái ring ground

close ring


open ring


em thik open ring hơn, close ring giống như cái angten kênh AM vậy




open ring sẽ tốt hơn trong nhiều trường hợp


http://electronics.stackexchange.com...ng-good-or-bad
b.r

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> đám electron thoát ra từ chần ic, nó sẽ ko biết nên đi đường nào, quẹo trái hay quẹo phải?
> dòng lớn sẽ có vấn đề ngay ah
> 
> 2 trường phái ring ground
> 
> close ring
> 
> 
> open ring
> ...


Gửi bác NS!

Bác có thể nói rõ hơn chút hoặc là có còn tài liệu nào mà bác biết nói về vấn đề này không?

----------


## nhatson

http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/sloa089/sloa089.pdf
http://www.celectronics.com/seminar/...EEE11-9-05.pdf
http://www.latticesemi.com/lit/docs/...pac/an6012.pdf
http://www.analog.com/static/importe...0Grounding.pdf
http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=...hnique&f=false

sau khi luyện các tài liệu, em túm lại là, mạch tốt nhất là 4 layer, có hằn 1 layer là ground, ko có bất cứ trace nào trên đó , phủ mass cho từng vùng chức năng
khi đó chúng ta mới làm đúng lý thuết kỹ thuật nối ground được, còn 2 layer thì đôi khi phải chấp nhận

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Thêm một hình ảnh về nguyên tắc layout mạch có 2 phần analog - digital mix
Đính kèm 3422

----------


## nhatson

với mạch 4 layer sẽ đở nhức đầu hơn nhiều ah

bo cs biến tần cụ it noi vớt cho em




bo điều khiển alpha step

----------


## anhxco

> http://www.ti.com/lit/ml/sloa089/sloa089.pdf
> http://www.celectronics.com/seminar/...EEE11-9-05.pdf
> http://www.latticesemi.com/lit/docs/...pac/an6012.pdf
> http://www.analog.com/static/importe...0Grounding.pdf
> http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=...hnique&f=false
> 
> sau khi luyện các tài liệu, em túm lại là, mạch tốt nhất là 4 layer, có hằn 1 layer là ground, ko có bất cứ trace nào trên đó , phủ mass cho từng vùng chức năng
> khi đó chúng ta mới làm đúng lý thuết kỹ thuật nối ground được, còn 2 layer thì đôi khi phải chấp nhận


Hi bác!

Xin lỗi vì hỏi bác hơi kỹ, vì em thấy cách giải thích và đưa vấn đề hơi chung chung, và nói thật là e không đồng ý lắm với các cách giải thích đấy ạ (trừ cái anten thì có lý chút, hìhi).
Nếu bác đã ngấm hết các tài liệu trên thì chắc là cũng có nhiều kinh nghiệm rồi, có lẽ bác nhác giải thích nhiều cho ae hiểu. Trước đây công việc của em cũng có 1 phần dính đến signal integrity, có lẽ VN mình cũng ít người làm về cái này, không biết bác NS có ngâm cứu nhiều về phần này không, có khi có cơ hội gặp nhau ae đàm đạo chút, chú giờ bỏ nghề rồi cũng dễ mai một( nói nhỏ chút, trước em ham hố đòi làm nhiều thứ lắm, có mỗi phòng software và firmware là e không đụng vào thôi à).
Về layout thì như bác nói đúng rồi, tốt nhất PCB nên theo kiểu sig-plane-plane-sig... nó giải quyết nhiều vấn đề chứ không chỉ mỗi cái gound loop đâu ạ, nhất là với board high speed là bắt buộc luôn. mới lại những board trước đây cty e design đều ít nhất là 4 lớp rồi, nên cũng không quan tâm đến vấn đề trên lắm, trước chỉ rút ra 1 điều là lam sao đường quay về của tín hiệu làm sao càng ngắn càng tốt.

Với ae mình làm mấy board này tốc độ cũng thấp nhưng vẫn là digital bác ạ, về low speed mà layout cho analog không nhiếu mới là vấn đề ( cái nì e nói board 1 lớp nhé).
Túm lại baord trên mà bác Ngoc anh chơi 2 lớp, 1 lớp sig, 1 lớp plane là tuyệt, đảm bảo không ai dám chê nữa, hehe.

Chút trao đổi với bác NS, rất vui đc quen bác.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> với mạch 4 layer sẽ đở nhức đầu hơn nhiều ah
> 
> bo cs biến tần cụ it noi vớt cho em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bo điều khiển alpha step


Sao cụ phải soi mệt thế, cần e gửi cho ít file PCB mà coi, 16-20 lớp cũng có luôn hehe.
Mà e nói thiệt, board càng nhiều lớp thiết kế càng dễ chứ không phải như mọi người vẫn nghĩ là " ui chao nó nhiều lớp đâu nhé", chị tội nó tốn tiền thôi à.

----------


## nhatson

em ko thấy nó tốn tiến khi sản xuất, nhưng prototype thì phiền ah

còn về loop ground, vấn đề này trầm trọng khi là mạch công suất, có dòng lớn, với tín hiệu có dòng nhỏ có lẽ ko ảnh hưởng, nhưng theo theo thói quen, em ko thik để nó loop

còn mạch high speed, muốn tranh luận em nghĩ cần có 1 cái osc xịn+ probe active xịn thì mới chém được ah
thiết kế xong, có bản prototye rồi, cần có OSC để kiểm tra xem tk hiệu quả đến dâu, ko thể test theo kiêu ok chạy được  :Smile: , cái này thì em ko có nên ko chém

còn về step drive, 1/2 là digital, 1/2 là analog bác ah, em bị hành về vấn đề này rồi, 
đang cân nhắc có cần lên 4 layer để kiểm tra xem tke với 2 layer hiện tại là ổn hay ko

em cũng vote cho pan 1 layer sinal, 1 layer ground, vấn đề là cái đó cụ chũ theard phải đi đặt, ko diy được thì phải  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Sao cụ phải soi mệt thế, cần e gửi cho ít file PCB mà coi, 16-20 lớp cũng có luôn hehe.
> Mà e nói thiệt, board càng nhiều lớp thiết kế càng dễ chứ không phải như mọi người vẫn nghĩ là " ui chao nó nhiều lớp đâu nhé", chị tội nó tốn tiền thôi à.


hehe thị phạm bằng đồ có sẳn cho tiện ah, chém ko có dẫn chứng khó chịu lắm ah

làm mấy món high speed , em nghĩ ko cần đọc nhiều, mấy chú ic đều co err sheet, layout guide, cứ làm theo, test xem nó thế nào ko ổn thì tìm nguyên nhân rồi sửa ah


b.r

----------


## anhxco

> em ko thấy nó tốn tiến khi sản xuất, nhưng prototype thì phiền ah
> 
> còn về loop ground, vấn đề này trầm trọng khi là mạch công suất, có dòng lớn, với tín hiệu có dòng nhỏ có lẽ ko ảnh hưởng, nhưng theo theo thói quen, em ko thik để nó loop
> 
> còn mạch high speed, muốn tranh luận em nghĩ cần có 1 cái osc xịn+ probe active xịn thì mới chém được ah
> thiết kế xong, có bản prototye rồi, cần có OSC để kiểm tra xem tk hiệu quả đến dâu, ko thể test theo kiêu ok chạy được , cái này thì em ko có nên ko chém
> 
> còn về step drive, 1/2 là digital, 1/2 là analog bác ah, em bị hành về vấn đề này rồi, 
> đang cân nhắc có cần lên 4 layer để kiểm tra xem tke với 2 layer hiện tại là ổn hay ko
> ...


Dạ vâng, cái ni e không dám chém đâu ạ, như e nói phần signal integrity là mần cái công việc đua ra rule để layout, và stakup để làm pcb mà. Nó dùng paafn mềm mô phỏng cụ ạ, cũng tương tự sau này cụ đua lên soi trên osilo vậy thôi. Cty e chuyên làm protoype cho các hãng mà, thường là sản phẩm đấy dùng test chip mới, hoặc ra thương mại sau đó vài năm. Ra board thì khách hang test chứ bên e cũng k có thiết bị cụ ạ.

À quên, còn về phần công suất nó có thêm phần power integrity nữa, cơ mà ít khi làm vì bên e k thấy mấy sản phẩm về công suất đại loại thế, thường chủ yếu về network. Láu láu khách hàng có yêy cầu thì mới làm à.

Cụ muốn nghiên cứu thì e chỉ phàn mềm nghiên cứu thử

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ vâng, cái ni e không dám chém đâu ạ, như e nói phần signal integrity là mần cái công việc đua ra rule để layout, và stakup để làm pcb mà. Nó dùng paafn mềm mô phỏng cụ ạ, cũng tương tự sau này cụ đua lên soi trên osilo vậy thôi. Cty e chuyên làm protoype cho các hãng mà, thường là sản phẩm đấy dùng test chip mới, hoặc ra thương mại sau đó vài năm. Ra board thì khách hang test chứ bên e cũng k có thiết bị cụ ạ.


mí thứ cụ nói là đồ gấu roài, như fpga viterx ấy
em tầm spatan3/6 với C2000 của TI là gúm lắm ràoi, vẫn ngắm nghía thoai

cá nhân 1 chút, chỗ cụ làm là international hay là VN 100% ah

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> mí thứ cụ nói là đồ gấu roài, như fpga viterx ấy
> em tầm spatan3/6 với C2000 của TI là gúm lắm ràoi, vẫn ngắm nghía thoai
> 
> cá nhân 1 chút, chỗ cụ làm là international hay là VN 100% ah
> 
> b.r


Hihi, ý cụ hỏi là ý gì ạ, Chổ e làm vn gần 100%, mà ông chủ với một số ngườ thì mang quốc tịch k phải VN ạ.
Nhưng mà giờ e k còn làm nữa, chỉ nhắc đến để hồi tưởng chút thôi, giờ ở ĐN có vài nơi 100% VN mà gấu lắm, về hardware và system design cụ ạ.
Mà đúng tự dưng nói về cv củ e chém hơi ghê, chắc vẫn còn hơi luyến tiếc, hic

----------


## nhatson

heheh thế thì chỗ cụ có yếu tố nước ngoài ah

về cv em vẫn thik làm từ đầu tới dít> nên chỉ làm mí cái nhỏ nhỏ thôi, mấy cái bự dĩ nhiên đầu tới đít ko được roài

về lay out, em vẫn ko thik bị thành ring, để nay mai em sẽ test cho cụ thấy ring và ko ring nó thế nào
nhưng với mạch opam , em lại thik ring ground để bảo vệ 2 chân input



http://www.cypress.com/?docID=46062

----------


## anhxco

> heheh thế thì chỗ cụ có yếu tố nước ngoài ah
> 
> về cv em vẫn thik làm từ đầu tới dít> nên chỉ làm mí cái nhỏ nhỏ thôi, mấy cái bự dĩ nhiên đầu tới đít ko được roài
> 
> về lay out, em vẫn ko thik bị thành ring, để nay mai em sẽ test cho cụ thấy ring và ko ring nó thế nào
> nhưng với mạch opam , em lại thik ring ground để bảo vệ 2 chân input


Dạ, có gì bác test e coi thử. Như bác noi là ring hay open ring thì cái nào cũng có lợi có hại, căn bản phải dùng đúng, mà theo e thấy nó chỉ có ý nghĩa với board 1 lớp thôi ah, 
Kinh nghiệm của e thì vậy, phủ hết gound và dùng stitching vias, đấy là cách giảm crosstalk hiệu quả nhất. Bác có điều kiện cứ làm 1 board cho nhiều trường hợp rồi test thử.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

đợt tới , em làm thử 4 layer xem sao, giờ thì nghịch cơ khí tí, suy nghĩ bắt đầu bị lói mòn rối  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Sao cụ phải soi mệt thế, cần e gửi cho ít file PCB mà coi, 16-20 lớp cũng có luôn hehe.
> Mà e nói thiệt, board càng nhiều lớp thiết kế càng dễ chứ không phải như mọi người vẫn nghĩ là " ui chao nó nhiều lớp đâu nhé", chị tội nó tốn tiền thôi à.


cảm giác như cụ cứ thích phải đè anh em ra phang. . nói chung là diễn đàn chung có rất nhiều cao thủ họ không show hết kiến thức . với cả động viên anh em diy. Có thể em ko giỏi như vì thực tế em  ko phải làm cơ khí chỉ là dân tay ngang có công việc ổn định và chơi thêm như 1 thú vui lúc nhàn rỗi. nêu nhiều thứ hiểu biết kém.
tuy nhiên em học đc ơ pác nhatson nhìu thứ lắm. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lời quá ta

----------


## nhatson

> cảm giác như cụ cứ thích phải đè anh em ra phang. . nói chung là diễn đàn chung có rất nhiều cao thủ họ không show hết kiến thức . với cả động viên anh em diy. Có thể em ko giỏi như vì thực tế em  ko phải làm cơ khí chỉ là dân tay ngang có công việc ổn định và chơi thêm như 1 thú vui lúc nhàn rỗi. nêu nhiều thứ hiểu biết kém.
> tuy nhiên em học đc ơ pác nhatson nhìu thứ lắm. lời quá ta



em thấy học bao la, học mãi chả xong, cứ làm, có prolem thì nghĩ cách, có điều dạo này đại đa số là lười, hỏi cụ guc go xem có ai nghĩ hộ chưa, có rồi thì thử cách người ta xem thế nào
 còn chưa thì..... cho nảo nó chạy tí  :Smile: 


b.r

----------


## nhatson

ngoài lề tí, nhưng có thể reset lại năng lượng để suy nghĩ

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> cảm giác như cụ cứ thích phải đè anh em ra phang. . nói chung là diễn đàn chung có rất nhiều cao thủ họ không show hết kiến thức . với cả động viên anh em diy. Có thể em ko giỏi như vì thực tế em  ko phải làm cơ khí chỉ là dân tay ngang có công việc ổn định và chơi thêm như 1 thú vui lúc nhàn rỗi. nêu nhiều thứ hiểu biết kém.
> tuy nhiên em học đc ơ pác nhatson nhìu thứ lắm. lời quá ta


Em thấy bác hơi quá lời đó, ở đây e cũng như bác, mọi thứ đều chia sẽ hết.
Với bác NS thì e thấy quý bác ấy ở chổ rất nhiệt tình, nên cũng cố gắng chém với bác ấy một chút cho vui. Chứ hồi tham gia đến giờ toàn đi hỏi không à.

----------


## nhatson

> Em thấy bác hơi quá lời đó, ở đây e cũng như bác, mọi thứ đều chia sẽ hết.
> Với bác NS thì e thấy quý bác ấy ở chổ rất nhiệt tình, nên cũng cố gắng chém với bác ấy một chút cho vui. Chứ hồi tham gia đến giờ toàn đi hỏi không à.


to cụ it noi, cao thủ thì nhiều, nhưng ko đúng vấn đề thì cũng ko lôi kiến thức ra được
1 trường hợp nữa, đôi khi là vấn đề công việc, sỡ hữu những kỹ thuật tiên tiến đôi khi là nhà tư bản, anh em ky thuật biết nhưng cứ phải khắc cốt ghi tâm thôi ah

----------

anhxco

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Mấy hôm bận quá, chỉ lướt qua xem có gì mới không, mà không để ý đến thớt  này, các bác trao đổi nhiều quá  :Big Grin: 
 Em làm mạch 2 lớp đã ngán rồi, mà các bác còn chơi 4 lớp, khó kiểm soát lắm ah. Mà em làm theo bản năng chứ nói thật là cũng không hiểu mô tê răng rứa gì hết trơn, thấy người ta đổ đồng, mình cũng đổ đồng. Nay thấy bài viết của bác Nhatson thì cũng vỡ ra vài điều. Sau này cứ chơi hai lớp cho sướng, một mặt để chống nhiễu (?) và dùng làm tản nhiệt luôn  :Big Grin: 
 @Nhatson : Em đã gửi hàng cho bác, sai hẹn mất 2 ngày do em bận quá, không ra bưu điện được, bác thông cảm nhé.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Cái mạch chuyển đổi tín hiệu em đã làm xong, và chạy ngon lành ổn định.  Con drive này không dùng được điện 5v máy tính, phải có nguồn 5v riêng cho nó nó mới hoạt động, không hiểu vì sao lại vậy, nhưng nó ăn dòng đến 220mA cho 2 drive. Rảnh em chụp cái hình chơi  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## ít nói

> Cái mạch chuyển đổi tín hiệu em đã làm xong, và chạy ngon lành ổn định.  Con drive này không dùng được điện 5v máy tính, phải có nguồn 5v riêng cho nó nó mới hoạt động, không hiểu vì sao lại vậy, nhưng nó ăn dòng đến 220mA cho 2 drive. Rảnh em chụp cái hình chơi


hóng 4 lớp chân dán  :Wink:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Heee, đến 2 lớp em cũng ko làm, chứ nói gì đến 4 lớp. Mà ic dán thì cũng chỉ 1 lớp là đi hết dây rồi ah

----------


## ít nói

> Heee, đến 2 lớp em cũng ko làm, chứ nói gì đến 4 lớp. Mà ic dán thì cũng chỉ 1 lớp là đi hết dây rồi ah


Hóng một lớp chân rán. Đi mass như tây

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Hóng một lớp chân rán. Đi mass như tây


 Cái này em không hiểu này. Đi mass như tây là đi theo thằng nào bác nhỉ, Nhật - Đức - Pháp - Mỹ ....... ?
 Còn nếu đi theo nguyên tắc đúng, để từ từ, khi nào em kiếm cơm từ cái mạch đã, chứ bây giờ mới chỉ được bát phở sáng thôi, nên còn phải học nhiều ah
 Ah, em cũng đang học "tây" đấy, sẽ từ từ phát triển, đầu tiên là thô sơ các con ic cắm, điện trở cắm, tụ cắm. Khi chạy nếu có vấn đề gì cắt đánh "toách" nối lại kiểu khác. Nó chạy tốt rồi lúc đó mới nửa dán , nửa cắm rồi cuối cùng mới đến dán toàn bộ, rồi thì hai lớp cho nhỏ gọn.  :Big Grin: 
 Chủ trương của Chính phủ là "đi trước đón đầu", trong lĩnh vực này em chẳng dám, em cứ từ từ "khoai khắc nhừ"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tien Manh

> Cái mạch chuyển đổi tín hiệu em đã làm xong, và chạy ngon lành ổn định.  Con drive này không dùng được điện 5v máy tính, phải có nguồn 5v riêng cho nó nó mới hoạt động, không hiểu vì sao lại vậy, nhưng nó ăn dòng đến 220mA cho 2 drive. Rảnh em chụp cái hình chơi


 Mạch e quăng layout cho anh đó hả. Cũng chạy được hả anh  :Smile: ).

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mạch e quăng layout cho anh đó hả. Cũng chạy được hả anh ).


 Cảm ơn Tien Manh, nhưng mình không làm theo mạch của bạn, toàn bộ nắm ở đây (#66)
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/20...yo-Denki/page7

----------


## ít nói

> Mạch e quăng layout cho anh đó hả. Cũng chạy được hả anh ).


trả người ta cả motor đi. hừm

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Đã đến lúc lên đời, em này đã chạy ổn định rồi :

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

lên PCB trông xinh đẹp hẳn  :Smile:

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

pác ngọc anh làm mạch đẹp ghê. quá chuyên nghiệp ( nịnh nọt để hỏi câu thứ 2)
em vừa bớ đc 1 chú ac servo
Servo motor APM-SA01ACN
Motor capacity: 100W
Flange size: 40
Rated speed (rpm): 3000
Max. rated speed (rpm): 5000
Encoder type: Incremental 2048 p/r
Applicable Drive: APD-VS01N Rated Torque (N.m): 0.318
Max. InstantaneousTorque (N.m):0.955
Inertia (gf.cm. s²): 0.0459
Allowable Load Inertia Ratio: 30 times of motor inertia
Totally enclosed, Non ventilated IP55(Excluding the shaft-through section and connectors)
Avoid direct sunlight, no corrosive gas, inflammable gas, oil mist, or dust

liệu em gắn nó lên 1 bộ kít 4060 dùng phay gỗ 2d độ dày tối đa 4mm 
bộ khung full nhôm cả bộ yz nặng tầm 25kg có yếu lắm không
thấy ông tướng mạnh lầu xanh bảo bộ cnc khoan mạch của pác ac sêrvo nhỏ bằng 2 ngón tay chạy phà phà

----------


## Nam CNC

bác CKD nói với em , động cơ 100 W AC servo phù hợp cho các visme bi phi 12 trở lại thôi , nếu hơn nữa thì em nó lúc nào cũng full công suất thì không ngon , tốt nhất chỉ đạt 2/3 công suất max là tốt nhất. Nếu visme bi của bác phi 12 thì cứ chơi thôi, vô tư, mà mấy cây này chuẩn C7 thì cứ thoải mái tốc độ cao.

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

> bác CKD nói với em , động cơ 100 W AC servo phù hợp cho các visme bi phi 12 trở lại thôi , nếu hơn nữa thì em nó lúc nào cũng full công suất thì không ngon , tốt nhất chỉ đạt 2/3 công suất max là tốt nhất. Nếu visme bi của bác phi 12 thì cứ chơi thôi, vô tư, mà mấy cây này chuẩn C7 thì cứ thoải mái tốc độ cao.


Vít me cuat em có 1605 tbi tầu .hài như pác nam nói vậy là phải 200w trở lên. Ko thì ko khéo tác dụng ngược

----------


## nhatson

100W của cụ itnoi chạy được bao nhiêu Rpm?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> pác ngọc anh làm mạch đẹp ghê. quá chuyên nghiệp ( nịnh nọt để hỏi câu thứ 2)
> em vừa bớ đc 1 chú ac servo
> Servo motor APM-SA01ACN
> Motor capacity: 100W
> Flange size: 40
> Rated speed (rpm): 3000
> Max. rated speed (rpm): 5000
> Encoder type: Incremental 2048 p/r
> Applicable Drive: APD-VS01N Rated Torque (N.m): 0.318
> ...


 Bác cứ lắp vào mà chạy, không chạy được em biếu bác thêm một con khác !!! (ý quên , em dùng yaskawa không biết các dòng khác có tương đương không)
 Em lắp trên vit me phi 15 bước 10, phay phíp, nhôm cho ăn 0.5, chạy tốc độ 2000, động cơ 800 TQ loại dài vòng bi 7xxx, dao 1,5mm, chính xác " tuyệt đối ". (phay nhôm chạy dao 4)
 Thường là servo thì chạy gần hết công suất, khi em set momen, trong datasheet nó cho phép đến 10000%, em mới đặt có 2000 thôi ah. 
 Từ đó em thiết nghĩ, con servo có 0.4nM thôi, mà anh em ta (cả em nữa) nhiều khi có con máy hành trình ngắn, cứ lo động cơ suốt. Bác lắp đi, làm mặt bích cho nó đi, xong hôm nào em mang con 50w sang thử lắp vào xem có chạy phe phé không  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> 100W của cụ itnoi chạy được bao nhiêu Rpm?


 Đây bác ah, có chút thông số : http://www.tdh24.com/Servo-motor-Mec...ACN-t5242.html

----------


## nhatson

Servo motor APM-SA01ACN
Motor capacity: 100W
Flange size: 40
Rated speed (rpm): 3000
Max. rated speed (rpm): 5000
Encoder type: Incremental 2048 p/r
Applicable Drive: APD-VS01N Rated Torque (N.m): 0.318
Max. InstantaneousTorque (N.m):0.955
Inertia (gf.cm. s²): 0.0459
Allowable Load Inertia Ratio: 30 times of motor inertia

con này khá đặc biệt ah, thường là dưới 10 lần ah

----------


## ít nói

> Servo motor APM-SA01ACN
> Motor capacity: 100W
> Flange size: 40
> Rated speed (rpm): 3000
> Max. rated speed (rpm): 5000
> Encoder type: Incremental 2048 p/r
> Applicable Drive: APD-VS01N Rated Torque (N.m): 0.318
> Max. InstantaneousTorque (N.m):0.955
> Inertia (gf.cm. s²): 0.0459
> ...


chi tiết đó nói lên điều gì cụ. ac em mù tịt

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác Nhatson có thể nói rõ hơn không?, sao em vẫn khôgn hiểu nhỉ.

----------


## nhatson

quán tính của tải 
nếu nhỏ> khả năng đáp ứng của hệ thống sẽ nhanh
néu quán tính tải lớn, ta setting hệ thống đáp ứng nhanh, hệ thống cơ khí sẽ sẽ bị dao động ở biên độ lớn quá mức
tăng tỉ số bằng cách tăng cs motor, tăng tỉ số truyền vv

các tài liệu thường khuyên là tỉ lệ từ 10:1 hoăc 20:1 ( load/motor)

http://www2.schneider-electric.com/d...or-Control.pdf


servo drive đời mới có các bộ lọc phưc tạp hơn giúp có thể nâng tỉ số lên, mà thời gian đáp ứng vẫn tốt, nhưng thực tế thì ta cứ đáp ứng về mặt cơ học vẫn hay hơn 


em lấy ví dụ, với step servo nhé
2500:1



500:1



300:1

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## nhatson

> pác ngọc anh làm mạch đẹp ghê. quá chuyên nghiệp ( nịnh nọt để hỏi câu thứ 2)
> em vừa bớ đc 1 chú ac servo
> Servo motor APM-SA01ACN
> Motor capacity: 100W
> Flange size: 40
> Rated speed (rpm): 3000
> Max. rated speed (rpm): 5000
> Encoder type: Incremental 2048 p/r
> Applicable Drive: APD-VS01N Rated Torque (N.m): 0.318
> ...


con này vác về đây bán bao nhiêu thì có lãi nhẩy cụ it noi

----------


## ít nói

> con này vác về đây bán bao nhiêu thì có lãi nhẩy cụ it noi


cụ lại hỏi khó em em hay bán với giá 17 triệu. là kit còn khớp nối với ôm spindle . dây xích tính riêng. có lại chút chút thôi cụ à. gọi là chi phí sửa chữa và lấy ngay. ( thi thoảng cũng có con bi cong vít me . hoặc cong cái gì đó lại phải thay thế
đang thèm bộ này mà chưa có khả năng hoàn thiện

----------


## nhatson

giá cũng rất tốt rồi ah

b.r

----------


## ít nói

> giá cũng rất tốt rồi ah
> 
> b.r


em không nói xấu nền cnc trong nước. Nhưng quả thật thua kém CN nhiều lắm. kể cả khoan lỗ. lẫn chi tiết còn lại.
nếu như làm được tương đương như thế thì giá lại độn lên kha khá. có thể em chưa tìm đúng nơi cần đến  hoặc ít xưởng muốn làm máy nhỏ. máy nhỏ chỉ cần làm ẩu tí là phải đem đệm bò húc các kiểu. còn china cứ phát ăn lun

----------


## nhatson

đồ china có cái lợi là sẽ vận chuyển đi xa  :Smile:  và người sử dụng khá là...... chịu khó nghiên cứu

----------


## thuhanoi

Trong cái đống đò chuẩn bị ráp máy phát hiện ra 1 con motor 5 pha mới ghét chứ

----------


## anhxco

> Trong cái đống đò chuẩn bị ráp máy phát hiện ra 1 con motor 5 pha mới ghét chứ


HiHi, thế là không đủ motor à bác? 
Em cũng đang sưu tầm 5 pha nè, bác muốn đổi với e không?
À mà nghe đồn bác THN mới có con servo 750w à?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Trong cái đống đò chuẩn bị ráp máy phát hiện ra 1 con motor 5 pha mới ghét chứ


 Em cũng muốn đổi nữa bác ơi....  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Em cũng muốn đổi nữa bác ơi....


Gúm quá, thấy bác NA toàn chơi hàng cao cấp mà, lựa servo mà chơi đi bác, để lại e luôn mấy cái driver 5 phase, hehe  :Smile:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Gúm quá, thấy bác NA toàn chơi hàng cao cấp mà, lựa servo mà chơi đi bác, để lại e luôn mấy cái driver 5 phase, hehe


 Khổ nắm  :Big Grin:  , em có cái drive mà không có con 5 pha tương ứng, để lắp cái máy cho ông bạn, chứ không phải em dùng ah.

----------


## anhxco

> Khổ nắm  , em có cái drive mà không có con 5 pha tương ứng, để lắp cái máy cho ông bạn, chứ không phải em dùng ah.


Thế bác có driver loại gì và cần motor nào tương ứng vậy?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Thế bác có driver loại gì và cần motor nào tương ứng vậy?


 Em cần con động cơ *5 pha autonic, size 60, loại ngắn thôi*, chứ loại dài không vừa. Có con denki bác NS đang hướng dẫn đấu nối, mà dạo này em hay phải đi quá, nên chưa thỉnh giáo được.

----------


## thuhanoi

> HiHi, thế là không đủ motor à bác? 
> Em cũng đang sưu tầm 5 pha nè, bác muốn đổi với e không?
> À mà nghe đồn bác THN mới có con servo 750w à?


Làm chi có servo đâu, bác nào có con step trục 8mm ---> đổi

----------


## anhxco

> Em cần con động cơ *5 pha autonic, size 60, loại ngắn thôi*, chứ loại dài không vừa. Có con denki bác NS đang hướng dẫn đấu nối, mà dạo này em hay phải đi quá, nên chưa thỉnh giáo được.


À, em nhớ rồi, hình như con của bác 10 dây đúng không, hình như cái driver đó bác NS đã nối với con 5 dây chạy ok thì phải, em cũng đang có con 5 dây đây, hehe.
Mà con autonic hôm bửa e nhớ bác itnoi có mà nhỉ? hay là có ai đó bán trên dd thì phải!!??

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Làm chi có servo đâu, bác nào có con step trục 8mm ---> đổi


 Trục 8mm em một đống  :Big Grin: , Mà bác có con 5 pha gì vậy ?
 Ah, em còn giữ cái  colec (ko biết viết chữ này) 4mm cho cái động cơ, quên không gửi cho bác... để lúc nào tiện em EMS luôn cho  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em cũng muốn đổi nữa bác ơi....


Cái của mình là sanyo denki 103h7853 bác ạ, không phải autonics. Mình cần con 8mm mà lại gặp 5 pha.

----------


## anhxco

> Làm chi có servo đâu, bác nào có con step trục 8mm ---> đổi


Con size 57 hình như không có trục 8 đâu bác, em có con trục lớn nhất là 7mm, mà là unipolar.
mà hiện bác THN đang có mấy cái coupling 8-8 à?

----------


## anhxco

> Cái của mình là sanyo denki 103h7853 bác ạ, không phải autonics. Mình cần con 8mm mà lại gặp 5 pha.


COn này có phải bác mới mua bên cô bán hàng gần chổ bán nhôm không ạ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái của mình là sanyo denki 103h7853 bác ạ, không phải autonics. Mình cần con 8mm mà lại gặp 5 pha.


 Bác cho em cái kích thước ngang dọc ra sao với ạ, Chắc em lại gặp may rồi... heeeee

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> À, em nhớ rồi, hình như con của bác 10 dây đúng không, hình như cái driver đó bác NS đã nối với con 5 dây chạy ok thì phải, em cũng đang có con 5 dây đây, hehe.
> Mà con autonic hôm bửa e nhớ bác itnoi có mà nhỉ? hay là có ai đó bán trên dd thì phải!!??


 Bác có ah, 5 dây size 60 bác nhé, chứ loại dài size 57 em có 2 con đang để không từ cái thời thấy người ta mua mô tơ, mình cũng mua mô tơ, mua về thấy nó nhiều dây quá chả biết đấu nối thế nào, sau mpis biết cần có "đờ roai vờ", mà nó ngắn thôi ah. bác có thì để cho em

----------


## anhxco

> Bác cho em cái kích thước ngang dọc ra sao với ạ, Chắc em lại gặp may rồi... heeeee


Nếu em không nhầm là con này 

Kích thước 57, dài chắc >100 đấy bác.
Em đang có 2 con, đang kiếm thêm con nữa cho đủ bộ đây, hehe

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Nếu em không nhầm là con này 
> 
> Kích thước 57, dài chắc >100 đấy bác.
> Em đang có 2 con, đang kiếm thêm con nữa cho đủ bộ đây, hehe


 hơ, em có đúng 2 con này luôn này.... không dùng
 ờ mà bác lấy em để đúng bằng giá mua cho bác, em không biết đắt rẻ gì đâu nhé, em mua là 250k/con

----------


## anhxco

> hơ, em có đúng 2 con này luôn này.... không dùng
>  ờ mà bác lấy em để đúng bằng giá mua cho bác, em không biết đắt rẻ gì đâu nhé, em mua là 250k/con


haha, em mua rẻ lắm, bác không nghĩ ra đâu.  :Smile: 
Em mua để dành thôi nên lâu lâu ra chợ trời có mà rẻ e lấy, đắt em không thèm, hôm gặp con mới tinh hô 1/2 giá bác mà e cũng không thèm, làm mặt kiêu đi luôn đó  :Smile: .
Không biết có phải là con bác Thuhanoi mua không !!??

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> haha, em mua rẻ lắm, bác không nghĩ ra đâu.


 Được rồi , được rồi. Em mua hai con này ở chợ trời HN, Mà lúc đó nghĩ là mua về dùng, không biết gì hết ah, mà ngay kể cả bây giờ thì với em nó vẫn là....rẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Được rồi , được rồi. Em mua hai con này ở chợ trời HN, Mà lúc đó nghĩ là mua về dùng, không biết gì hết ah, mà ngay kể cả bây giờ thì với em nó vẫn là....rẻ


Cái ni chắc do dân HN giờ mần CNC nhiều quá nên giá tăng nhanh, ĐN chắc ít người dùng nên giá vẫn tốt. Có điều lâu lâu mới có 1-2 cái thôi bác à.
Em có cái tật lâu lâu lội chợ giống như mấy chị đi shoppping vậy, thấy cái gì hay hay rẻ rẻ là na về mà không biết có dùng không, có điều toàn là mạch điện tử.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> Em cũng muốn đổi nữa bác ơi....


Vẫn lén theo dõi pác đấy nhé. Hôm thì vấp ngã hôm thì lòi ra .

----------


## ít nói

à thông báo là vừa lòi ra 3 chú driver 5 phase . kr-5mc nữa nhé. cụ nào nhặt thì pm em. tiện khoe lun cái biến tần mini hê hê
1.5kw

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> à thông báo là vừa lòi ra 3 chú driver 5 phase . kr-5mc nữa nhé. cụ nào nhặt thì pm em. tiện khoe lun cái biến tần mini hê hê
> 1.5kw


 Nợ nần lâu quá đấy nhé. pm cái giá tròn trịa đi, tớ lấy nốt. heeeeee

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác cho em cái kích thước ngang dọc ra sao với ạ, Chắc em lại gặp may rồi... heeeee


Mặt bích vuông 61mm lỗ ốc 50mm dài phần than (không tính trục) 86mm.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Mặt bích vuông 61mm lỗ ốc 50mm dài phần than (không tính trục) 86mm.


 Ối trời đúng roài bác ơi, bác cần đổi con gì nào ... heeeeeeeee
 Em hợp vơí bác lắm đấy.....  :Big Grin: 
 Nếu không nhầm thì trục nó là phi 6 đúng không bác?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Con size 57 hình như không có trục 8 đâu bác, em có con trục lớn nhất là 7mm, mà là unipolar.
> mà hiện bác THN đang có mấy cái coupling 8-8 à?


Có 5 cái luôn bác ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> COn này có phải bác mới mua bên cô bán hàng gần chổ bán nhôm không ạ?


Uh, nhôm chỗ đó họ tính 90k/kg bác. Hôm qua mình mua khối nhôm về làm cái sơmi cho con spindle bác Anh cho
[img]<iframe src="https://www.flickr.com/photos/9311897@N05/15194098821/player/" width="75" height="75" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen oallowfullscreen msallowfullscreen></iframe>[/img]

----------


## anhxco

> Uh, nhôm chỗ đó họ tính 90k/kg bác. Hôm qua mình mua khối nhôm về làm cái sơmi cho con spindle bác Anh cho


Uả,  bác hỏi sao rẻ thế ạ. Bác tới hỏi nó bảo tới trăm mấy 1kg  :Frown: 
Có bí quyết gì không ạ?

----------


## anhxco

> Ối trời đúng roài bác ơi, bác cần đổi con gì nào ... heeeeeeeee
>  Em hợp vơí bác lắm đấy..... 
>  Nếu không nhầm thì trục nó là phi 6 đúng không bác?


Bác thiệt, bác THN ở trên đã nói phi 8 rùi mà.

----------


## anhxco

> Nợ nần lâu quá đấy nhé. pm cái giá tròn trịa đi, tớ lấy nốt. heeeeee


Thua bác, "đại da" quá  :Smile: 
Bác dùng mà không ưng nữa thì thanh lý cho e hỉ!

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Thua bác, "đại da" quá 
> Bác dùng mà không ưng nữa thì thanh lý cho e hỉ!


 Em có 8 con máy, cứ lấy về phòng khi chết drive nào còn có cái mà thay ah

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ối trời đúng roài bác ơi, bác cần đổi con gì nào ... heeeeeeeee
>  Em hợp vơí bác lắm đấy..... 
>  Nếu không nhầm thì trục nó là phi 6 đúng không bác?


Phi 8 bác à 0.72 deg. Bác đổi thì con nào phi 8mm 2 pha là được, chứ phi 6 em có 6 con luôn. Thiếu 1 con phi 8 này là OK (kỳ vọng con này mà nó lại 5 pha) hihi

----------


## ít nói

> Phi 8 bác à 0.72 deg


cái gì 0.72 deg thế ạ. có vẻ là step 5 dây em đang cần đây . tại topic trôi nhanh quá ko theo dõi kịp

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> cái gì 0.72 deg thế ạ. có vẻ là step 5 dây em đang cần đây . tại topic trôi nhanh quá ko theo dõi kịp


 Step 5 dây em một đống, mà nó cứ dài vươn ra nên ko vừa mấy cái máy mini, bác chưa trả lời em nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Phi 8 bác à 0.72 deg. Bác đổi thì con nào phi 8mm 2 pha là được, chứ phi 6 em có 6 con luôn. Thiếu 1 con phi 8 này là OK (kỳ vọng con này mà nó lại 5 pha) hihi


 Bác để tối về em ktra lại cái nhé, có gì em pm cho bác. Thanks

----------


## ít nói

> Em cần con động cơ *5 pha autonic, size 60, loại ngắn thôi*, chứ loại dài không vừa. Có con denki bác NS đang hướng dẫn đấu nối, mà dạo này em hay phải đi quá, nên chưa thỉnh giáo được.


hế hế em vừa tìm đc 1 pác có 4 hay 5 con đó rồi . tèn ten . hơi xa và cũng khá ngại . bên gia lâm.  cụ cần số em đưa số cho nhé cụ về ghép cho nó thành đôi
3 driver 5 pha kia em vẫn để giá đó cho pác  lúc nào pác cần em bảo Manhst mang qua cho pác. tại các pác mần lâu quá em ko đợi đc ( cũng đang thèm ac servo ).

----------


## ít nói

> Step 5 dây em một đống, mà nó cứ dài vươn ra nên ko vừa mấy cái máy mini, bác chưa trả lời em nhỉ


em đên bái phục pác . lắm đồ chơi quá. em chơi mấy thứ loanh quanh mãi ko hết . hôm nào rảnh em rủ ku manhst qua pác chơi. xem cái con ac 100w nó ra sao

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> hế hế em vừa tìm đc 1 pác có 4 hay 5 con đó rồi . tèn ten . hơi xa và cũng khá ngại . bên gia lâm.  cụ cần số em đưa số cho nhé cụ về ghép cho nó thành đôi
> 3 driver 5 pha kia em vẫn để giá đó cho pác  lúc nào pác cần em bảo Manhst mang qua cho pác. tại các pác mần lâu quá em ko đợi đc ( cũng đang thèm ac servo ).


 Gia lâm thì chả là bên nhà em là gì, à quên bên em lên quận được mấy năm rồi, bác pm cho em cái số nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> cái gì 0.72 deg thế ạ. có vẻ là step 5 dây em đang cần đây . tại topic trôi nhanh quá ko theo dõi kịp


hi, hình như là cứ 1 xung vào nó quay được 0,72 độ, bác giỏi giả vờ nhỉ

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh Thu Hà Nội ơi , bây giờ trên đây nhiều tên Mafia lắm mà cứ giả vờ là Maria không à.

----------

ít nói, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Anh Thu Hà Nội ơi , bây giờ trên đây nhiều tên Mafia lắm mà cứ giả vờ là Maria không à.


A, chào bác Nam, con  motor bác cho đã làm viiẹc lại rồi nhé, cám ơn bác. Em có gửi 2 loại mỡ để Thắng gửi cho bác test: kluber lds 18 speed 1.000.000 mm/m , loại Lubcon Thermoplex 2 TML 1.600.000 mm/m, bác làm chuột bạch thử nhé (hi, laoị này hiện đang dung vào vị trí trục tải tốc độ khoảng 7000 v/p)

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhxco

> Phi 8 bác à 0.72 deg. Bác đổi thì con nào phi 8mm 2 pha là được, chứ phi 6 em có 6 con luôn. Thiếu 1 con phi 8 này là OK (kỳ vọng con này mà nó lại 5 pha) hihi


Trục vitme của bác ThuHN là 8 luôn à?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trục vitme của bác ThuHN là 8 luôn à?


Uh, trục 8mm luôn 3 trục bác

----------


## newbieCNC

Hi các bác,

Em mới lấy con máy CNC cùi từ bãi, chủ trước dùng Autonics MD5 ND14 làm diver cho Step 5 pha Sanyo Denki 103H7522 - 5643 (giống con bác ngocanh), con này 10 dây, nhưng khi lấy dây mang về thì cắt hết rồi. Tìm trên mạng thì tài liệu về con  Step 5 pha Sanyo Denki 103H7522 - 5643 không thấy có, bác nào từng nối loại này thì hỗ trợ e với nhé.


Tks các bác

----------


## newbieCNC

Loay hoay cả chiều cũng xong, đây là cách nối cho bác nào cần. Chập từng cặp dây của Motor theo màu như hình dưới để nối với driver

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Loay hoay cả chiều cũng xong, đây là cách nối cho bác nào cần. Chập từng cặp dây của Motor theo màu như hình dưới để nối với driver


 Hình như em với bác này có ....duyên kỳ ngộ này. Nhà bác ở đâu vậy ?

----------


## ít nói

0912906985 pác hỏi số này có khoảng 6 con autonic 5 dây.bên hà đông lun

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## newbieCNC

> Hình như em với bác này có ....duyên kỳ ngộ này. Nhà bác ở đâu vậy ?


Em ở La Khê, Hà Đông. SĐT: O123-234-9514

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> 0912906985 pác hỏi số này có khoảng 6 con autonic 5 dây.bên hà đông lun


 ít nói đểu vừa thôi nhé, bán hết drive rồi, giờ giới thiệu cho 5 con autonic. ......  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 Mà tớ vừa gọi người ta rồi. Người ta hỏi lại là autonic là cái gì ? ? ? ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác anh bị itnoi lừa à, may là em định để ngâm cứu thử chứ không bác cũng bị em lừa nữa rồi (hi) con moto 5 pha của em nó bị tịt mất 1 pha còn 4 pha thôi. Mở ra ruột gan mới cóng mà không hiểu đứt ở đâu đo không lên. Chia tay 5 pha ....

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## ít nói

> ít nói đểu vừa thôi nhé, bán hết drive rồi, giờ giới thiệu cho 5 con autonic. ...... 
>  Mà tớ vừa gọi người ta rồi. Người ta hỏi lại là autonic là cái gì ? ? ? ?


trời ơi. pác ko nói người ta có phải là dân cnc đâu cái driver cũng ko bít. hôm pác ý bảo với em là mua phải 5 con 5 pha hàn quốc. em hỏi có phải autonics ko pác ý bảo ừ và bảo nó nhỏ nhỏ. ( pác cứ bảo bạn ông bán cho pác cái máy tiện ý ra ngay)

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác anh bị itnoi lừa à, may là em định để ngâm cứu thử chứ không bác cũng bị em lừa nữa rồi (hi) con moto 5 pha của em nó bị tịt mất 1 pha còn 4 pha thôi. Mở ra ruột gan mới cóng mà không hiểu đứt ở đâu đo không lên. Chia tay 5 pha ....

----------

ngocanhld2802, nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> 


Bác cho em lụm xác con 5 phases đó về ngâm kíu đi. Em cũng ở Đn nè

----------


## thuhanoi

> Bác cho em lụm xác con 5 phases đó về ngâm kíu đi. Em cũng ở Đn nè


em đang gỡ dây nó ra

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác Thuhanoi mà không cuốn được  :Big Grin:   thì cho em xin mấy con ốc của nó nhé... hheeeee (Em nói thật đó )

----------


## ít nói

> Bác Thuhanoi mà không cuốn được   thì cho em xin mấy con ốc của nó nhé... hheeeee (Em nói thật đó )


Mình ké 2_vòng bi nsk nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

Hehe OK thôi , đang là kỹ sư phá

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình ké 2_vòng bi nsk nhé


Vòng bi KOYO chứ có phải NSK đâu

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Em test Driver đây :

----------

anhxco, ít nói, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## anhxco

> Em test Driver đây :


Cái nì bác không để âm thanh tiếng động cơ nghe cho máu, nghe cái nhạc nì không nghiền.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Cái nì bác không để âm thanh tiếng động cơ nghe cho máu, nghe cái nhạc nì không nghiền.


 Nó không có tiếng ah, nên đành cho tý nhạc vào bác ah  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nó không có tiếng ah, nên đành cho tý nhạc vào bác ah


Bác Anh lôi cái này lên mới nhớ đưa cái ảnh nì lên

Tình hình là sửa - chạy ok có yếu tý (cảm giác do tháo ra, hi) nhưng các bác không có cơ hội làm thịt em nó ạ. Hiện đang chạy tốt với KR-5MC của bác in ít nói ạ. Nhưng thấy tốc độ không được nhanh, cho nhanh lên là nó o e lien. 
À các bác để ý là các động cơ cắm dây do va đập nên sẽ bị gãy dây như hình trên - mở ra nối lại nhé, đừng vứt, uổng nhé.

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## anhxco

> Bác Anh lôi cái này lên mới nhớ đưa cái ảnh nì lên
> 
> Tình hình là sửa - chạy ok có yếu tý (cảm giác do tháo ra, hi) nhưng các bác không có cơ hội làm thịt em nó ạ. Hiện đang chạy tốt với KR-5MC của bác in ít nói ạ. Nhưng thấy tốc độ không được nhanh, cho nhanh lên là nó o e lien. 
> À các bác để ý là các động cơ cắm dây do va đập nên sẽ bị gãy dây như hình trên - mở ra nối lại nhé, đừng vứt, uổng nhé.


Chúc mừng chú Hòe, chú để áp động cơ bao nhiêu vậy ạ, thử tăng áp lên xem có cải thiện đc tốc độ không!

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác Anh lôi cái này lên mới nhớ đưa cái ảnh nì lên
> Tình hình là sửa - chạy ok có yếu tý (cảm giác do tháo ra, hi) nhưng các bác không có cơ hội làm thịt em nó ạ. Hiện đang chạy tốt với KR-5MC của bác in ít nói ạ. Nhưng thấy tốc độ không được nhanh, cho nhanh lên là nó o e lien. 
> À các bác để ý là các động cơ cắm dây do va đập nên sẽ bị gãy dây như hình trên - mở ra nối lại nhé, đừng vứt, uổng nhé.


 Tình hình là hết hy vọng  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chúc mừng chú Hòe, chú để áp động cơ bao nhiêu vậy ạ, thử tăng áp lên xem có cải thiện đc tốc độ không!


24Von để ổn rồi hãy tăng áp

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tình hình là hết hy vọng


Từ từ à bác, hi

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Chúc mừng chú Hòe, chú để áp động cơ bao nhiêu vậy ạ, thử tăng áp lên xem có cải thiện đc tốc độ không!


 Không được đâu bác ah, để step/per trên mach3 = 1000, velocity tối đa là 4000, cao quá nó ăn vạ. Mà em thấy thế là quá đủ để chạy rồi ah, đến servo em cũng mới chạy tới 2000.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## ít nói

Hài tiếc ko còn bộ nào. Nghi cụ hack speed với motor lắm chứ e đấu chạy như máy cày

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Bác Anh lôi cái này lên mới nhớ đưa cái ảnh nì lên
> 
> Tình hình là sửa - chạy ok có yếu tý (cảm giác do tháo ra, hi) nhưng các bác không có cơ hội làm thịt em nó ạ. Hiện đang chạy tốt với KR-5MC của bác in ít nói ạ. Nhưng thấy tốc độ không được nhanh, cho nhanh lên là nó o e lien. 
> À các bác để ý là các động cơ cắm dây do va đập nên sẽ bị gãy dây như hình trên - mở ra nối lại nhé, đừng vứt, uổng nhé.


 Ơ,  Con của em nó không có cái mạch này, nó đấu thẳng vào cuộn dây ah

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Sau sự cố thử nghiệm drive Sanyo (bị lỗi một chiếc), quyết định mua một số drive Autonic 5 pha về để lắp ráp cho động cơ sanyo 5 pha 10 dây, và đã thu được kết quả khả quan.
 Một điều đáng mừng hơn là tốc độ động cơ sanyo 1.4A chạy cùng Drive Autonic lại nhanh và mượt hơn động cơ Autonic 1.4A cùng drive Autonic ? 
 Mời các bác bớt chút thời gian xem đoạn Video. Các bác chỉnh độ phân dải lên cho đỡ nhức mắt nhé.  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco, ít nói, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## ít nói

Ứ chơi với cụ . bán hết rồi mới ngâm xong..

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ứ chơi với cụ . bán hết rồi mới ngâm xong..


Hí hí, lấy lại không tụi hắn đang tập hợp ở chỗ mình

----------


## anhxco

> Hí hí, lấy lại không tụi hắn đang tập hợp ở chỗ mình


chà chà, chú Hòe hốt hết của bác Tuấn à, cụ itnoi đùa đó, cụ ấy muốn kiếm thì dễ không mà, lấy lại chi mất công tốn phí vận chuyển !! phải không cụ itnoi!?
Mà chú hòe tính chơi 5 phase hết à, thử chạy ok không chú?

----------


## thuhanoi

> chà chà, chú Hòe hốt hết của bác Tuấn à, cụ itnoi đùa đó, cụ ấy muốn kiếm thì dễ không mà, lấy lại chi mất công tốn phí vận chuyển !! phải không cụ itnoi!?
> Mà chú hòe tính chơi 5 phase hết à, thử chạy ok không chú?


Thì mình cũng đùa ấy mà, chơi 5 pha thử cho biết mầ đang lười ráp vô, mới ráp được tụi nó lên thanh nhôm to tổ bố để giải nhiệt chứ nó nóng lắm

----------


## anhxco

> Thì mình cũng đùa ấy mà, chơi 5 pha thử cho biết mầ đang lười ráp vô, mới ráp được tụi nó lên thanh nhôm to tổ bố để giải nhiệt chứ nó nóng lắm


Chú giảm dòng xuống chú à, chứ chỉnh đúng dòng motor nóng phỏng tay luôn đó.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chú giảm dòng xuống chú à, chứ chỉnh đúng dòng motor nóng phỏng tay luôn đó.


Hí đang nghiên cứu ráp con ni vô coi thử cái máy có nhảy xuống đất không đây:

Nhưng mà tìm không ra cái đầu nối, bác nào có giới thiệu em mua 10 cái.

----------


## anhxco

> Hí đang nghiên cứu ráp con ni vô coi thử cái máy có nhảy xuống đất không đây:
> 
> Nhưng mà tìm không ra cái đầu nối, bác nào có giới thiệu em mua 10 cái.


hihi, thấy chú Hòe đầu tư thử nghiệm liên tục, có phi vụ gì đây ta!!??

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Tuanlm

> Hí đang nghiên cứu ráp con ni vô coi thử cái máy có nhảy xuống đất không đây:
> 
> Nhưng mà tìm không ra cái đầu nối, bác nào có giới thiệu em mua 10 cái.


Loại này bác dùng cẩn thận, dễ chết CS lắm. Em bị mấy lần rồi, nối đúng, chạy đúng nó cũng chết như thường.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em thấy dân vĩnh viển ko bán nữa, bảo nó hay chết nguồn

b.r

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Con này nó nằm kho lâu rồi, đem ra thức tỉnh nó chứ không thì nó cũng tự chết, điện tử mà

----------

